# Düsseldorf Session 6. und/oder 7.9



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. August 2008)

Wird mal wieder Zeit etwas zu starten.

Also schreibt bitte wem was besser passt.

KÃ¶ln ginge auch, wobei ich Ddorf als Abwechslung sehr schÃ¶n finde.



Martin


----------



## Rubelnaldo (2. September 2008)

7.9 is in Düsseldorf eigentlich besser, denn dann is die Stadt nich so voll. Am Samstag sind einige Spots besetzt. 
Falls das Wetter Mist ist, können wir uns evtl auch in der Halle in Köln treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. September 2008)

also ich will mal was neues ^^ sollen wa nicht mal anch dortmund oder so?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. September 2008)

Wenn Du mich ins Auto packst  

Chris, melde dich mal zu Wort, was ist mit dir? Du bist doch frischer Ex-Dortmunder.
Und kann man WENN denn Ã¼berhaupt dort anstÃ¤ndig was fahren?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. September 2008)

ganz klar, es muss nach werl gehen! ^^ habe noch plätze im auto frei !
sagt wann wir wollt, sonntag kann ich dann aber erst so gegen 14uhr in werl sein, soltle aber reichen


----------



## Rubelnaldo (2. September 2008)

ihr immer mit euerm schei55 Gelände! Ich war letzte Woche mit Giacomo Coustellier in St. Blaise fahren, das hat mir gereicht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. September 2008)

So ganz nur GelÃ¤nde wÃ¤re sicherlich nicht was fÃ¼r jederman...
Ich schlieÃe mich da ein.

Macht VorschlÃ¤ge.


----------



## MisterLimelight (2. September 2008)

so ganz nur city aber auch nicht ;-)

werl ist nicht st blaise, es gibt genügend gerade anfarten und es spielt sich alles in humaner höhe ab. ich truller mal wieder nach werl. es kann zugestiegen werden.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. September 2008)

an welchem tag ?
martin, bis eine oder 2 vor Düsseldorf HBF darfst du doch fahren, dann hol ich dich da ab !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. September 2008)

Ich werde mal schauen das ich mit dem Linus komme, werden es dann schon bis zum HBF schaffen-so viel Aufwand mÃ¼ssen wir dir ja nicht zumuten 
Von dort steigen wir dann bei dir zu, wenn'es geht.

Welcher Tag wÃ¤re euch denn allen genehm? WÃ¼rde leicht zum Samstag tendieren?

Und was denn nun? EntgÃ¼ltig Werl? Oder Dortmund, oder etwas ganz anderes?


Martin


----------



## Goettinger (3. September 2008)

falls ihr eher zum sonntag neigen würdet, komm ich auch...
sofern ich wieder, ähm fahrtauglich bin sag ich mal 
also WERL !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. September 2008)

Na gut, dann fahren wir mal alle etwas GelÃ¤nde am Sonntag 

Es hat nicht zufÃ¤llig noch jemand einen 31.8 Vorbau fÃ¼r ein 20" daheim, den er nicht mehr braucht und mitbringen kann?


Martin


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. September 2008)

samstag und werl, denn sonntag kommen wir wahrscheinlich nicht aufs gelände drauf.... sorry steffen!
ps. wann machen wir das mit dem trinken  ^^


----------



## JP Trialer (3. September 2008)

wir 2 Bielefelder kommen auch wenn wir wen finden der uns fährt 


oder kommt man dam it öffentlichen hin???

weiß da einer was?


----------



## duro e (3. September 2008)

ich hätte auch ma bock mich euch anzuschließen falls ihr nikks dagegen habt , übrigends luckygambler hat zur zeit kein internet deswegen kann er sich nich melden ........ in dortmund kann man etwas fahren ich denke aber das in werl das trialgelände mehr spaß macht . hätte auch voll bock aufn samstag , weil dann haben die nach meiner info training .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. September 2008)

Hey super, dann wird das ja eine ganz schÃ¶ne Runde wer so alles Interesse hat.
Wieso sollte jemand etwas dagegen haben das Du mitkommst?
KÃ¶nnte der Chris denn? Hast Du Kontakt?

Gut halten wir fest:
Samstag Werl, Uhrzeit?
Fabi mÃ¼ssen wir noch klÃ¤ren.


Hoffentlich stimmt das Wetter


----------



## duro e (3. September 2008)

hi kein plan , zu chris hab ich im moment leider keinen kontakt ......... weil der is mitm umzug und sowas beschäftigt , is ja immer so wenn man umzieht das man erst alles erledigen muss . hat auch noch kein haustelefon ...... handy nummer hab ich leider nicht und internet hat er im moment auch nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. September 2008)

Verdammte schei55e, jetzt bleibt ja nur Werl übrig, so'n Mist! Vielleicht komm ich auch, sagt mal ne Zeit.
Zu Christian, der hat am Montag sein Innenlager geschrottet, geh mal nich davon aus dass er kommen wird.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. September 2008)

12:00UHR? Oder macht eben einen Vorschlag.
Also denke ich starten wir von euch aus in DÃ¼sseldorf.

Michael, Du musst kommen, sonst fÃ¤hsrt Du alleine


----------



## duro e (3. September 2008)

ja also ich find 12 is gut , micha komm mal und mit chris is echt schade das sein innenlager schrott ist was hat er wieder angestellt .
nochwas , ich war noch nie aufm trialgelände in werl meint ihr ich kann da wohl auch mit meinen fahr kenntnissen was anfangen ...... http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cVMuEHLeB9A


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. September 2008)

Es gibt immer irgendetwas zum fahren fÃ¼r jeden.
Wenn es dich beruhigt: So richtig GelÃ¤nde bin ich ebenfalls noch nie gefahren, dort wo der Absprung nicht mehr gerade ist wird's schon eng bei mir  
Es geht um SpaÃ, also nicht drÃ¼ber nachdenken ob man das kann oder nicht, es wird schon genug geben


----------



## JP Trialer (3. September 2008)

übung macht den meister 

letztens war da NRW cup und da gabs auch alle spuren 

d.h. es iss für jdeden was dabei.





Wenn wir das überhaupt hinbekommen dahin zukommen dann sind wa so gegen 12 oder n bissl später da 

so riesig iss das gelände ja nun nich d.h. wir finden uns


----------



## duro e (3. September 2008)

jo das ja , aber ich will auch n bissl was schaffen wenn nich könnt ihr mir bestimmt was erklären bin ja noch neuling was trial angeht mit zarten 4 monaten . kanns ja ma mein vid anschauen , vielleicht siehste dann n bissl was ich so drauf hab . is aber nur nen trailer zu meinem ersten richtigen video was noch in arbeit ist^^. hier der link http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cVMuEHLeB9A


----------



## JP Trialer (3. September 2008)

hab ich eben schon gesehen 

wir sind auch nicht allzugut 

also wir Bielefelder

Hier unser VID http://www.vimeo.com/1640146


----------



## duro e (3. September 2008)

hab eure vids gesehen , ihr fahrt aber schon voll geilo find ich . aber wie gesagt samstag hab ich richtig bock nach werl.


----------



## JP Trialer (3. September 2008)

danke 


jop ich auch

hoffentlich klappts

sage aber vorher noch bescheid!


----------



## Goettinger (3. September 2008)

oh neee, ich kann samstag nicht 
...dann breche ich eben sonntag ein 
@fabian...dann beweg dein ars.... hier runter dann machen wir das mit dem trinken....und bisschen fahren, bisschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (4. September 2008)

also ich komme zu 100prozent nach erl am samstag , aber nur wenn das wetter so einigermaßen in ordnung ist. ich hoffe es kommen noch weitere fahrer , damit wir da mal richtig die bude rocken . cam nehmen ich auch mit. ich wäre so um halb 12 dann da. aber kann man ja noch absprechen.


----------



## JP Trialer (4. September 2008)

hat einer ne ahnung wie bzw. ob man da iwie mit öffentlichen hinkommt???

wir könnten zwar mim zug nach werl fahren...aber von da aus zum gelände ham wir k.a.


kommt vllt. wer am HBF vorbei der uns mitnehmen kann?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. September 2008)

Ich/wir schauen das wir um 12 am HBf sind ind DÃ¼sseldorf, dann packen wir uns beim Fabi ins Auto und zuckeln zu euch.

Von der Verbindung habe ich keine Ahnung, ist so gar nicht meine Ecke da oben.

Martin


P.S:

Kann mal ein Moderator den Titel Ã¤ndern in Werl Session?


----------



## JP Trialer (4. September 2008)

bekommt ihr denn noch 2 räder rein (bzw. vllt auch nur eins weil mein kollege evtl keine zeit hat)?

wär cool


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. September 2008)

zur not hole ich euch ab, müsste eben nur zuvor mein rad auf´s gelände bringen.


----------



## JP Trialer (4. September 2008)

k. hauptsache wir kommen da iwie wech 

könnt ihr mir ma eure handynummern PMailen 


danke schonma im voraus übrigends


----------



## zoo!king (4. September 2008)

tach mädls! ich werd wahrscheinlich auch kommen. versuch auch nochmal semmel, domme und ocki zu erreichen, vielliecht kommt ja jemand von denen noch mit...


----------



## JP Trialer (4. September 2008)

Von euch allen kommt nicht zufällig einer nähe Bielefeld oder Herford vorbei ?


----------



## duro e (4. September 2008)

das hört sich doch super an wenn so viele kommen würden . ich werde gebracht mitm auto und fahre dann warscheinlich mit den öffentlichen zurück zum hbf in werl und von da aus nach dortmund hbf weil ich dort umsteigen muss . aber werl ist eh nicht so groß . ich denke ma das das schon klappen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (4. September 2008)

k also ich und nen kollege kommen mit nem Schönes wochenende ticket 

35 euro für bis zu 5 personen
das ganze WE Über...

bis wieviel uhr bleibt ihr denn so am gelände?


----------



## duro e (4. September 2008)

also ich hatte so vor bis 6 uhr.... 6 stunden oder 6einhalb müssten ja reichen


----------



## JP Trialer (4. September 2008)

Für alle die vllt. auch noch vom Bahnhof aus mim rad dahin radeln:

Vom Bahnhof zum Gelände auf Google Maps 


1.	West auf An der Bundesbahn Richtung Langenwiedenweg	-0,1 km
2.	Bei Langenwiedenweg links abbiegen	-85 m
3.	Weiter auf Grafenstraße	-0,4 km
4.	Bei Melsterstraße rechts abbiegen	-64 m
5.	Bei Steinergraben links abbiegen	-0,6 km
6.	Bei Steinerstraße links abbiegen	-0,3 km
7.	Bei Neheimer Straße links abbiegen	-1,3 km

hoffe das hilft


----------



## duro e (4. September 2008)

wenn nicht einfach passanten fragen . aber die beschreibung ist super.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. September 2008)

martin, wer kommt denn nun alles in mein auto ? linus auch ?
sonst kann ja rubel noch mit, müssen wird dann was enger aber würde gehen...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. September 2008)

Ich versuche ihn seit heute morgen zu erreichen. Morgen wissen wir's.
12 passt dir? Werden dann so ca. um 12 am HBF eintrudeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (5. September 2008)

also wer kommt den jetzt alles zu 100 prozent .....?
und wann am trialgelände treffen??
rubel und so sollen auch mal alle kommen!
ich bin zu 1000prozent morgen da , wetter soll auch gut werden.


----------



## JP Trialer (5. September 2008)

wir aus bielefeld kommen nicht...

lohnt net weil wir erst um 4 am gelände sein könnten


----------



## Rubelnaldo (5. September 2008)

Planänderung: ich komme morgen auch nicht, da um 14:00Uhr jemand bei mir vorbeikommt und sich mein VRacing angucken will. Und danach nach Werl fahren lohnt nich! 
Sorry....


----------



## duro e (5. September 2008)

hmm also kommenaum welche?


----------



## duro e (5. September 2008)

weil mit 2 mann da zu fahren is echt öde ........ dann hab ich eigentlich auch keine lust mehr ...... wenn doch mehrere fahren komm ich auch.


----------



## JP Trialer (5. September 2008)

ihr müssts nächstes mal eher ankündigen 

dann können wir das hier durchplanen 

so 2 tage vorher iss zu knapp

aber ich hätte auch bock gehabt


----------



## MisterLimelight (5. September 2008)

selbst allein da fahren ist nicht öde. mir fallen spontan 5 leute ein, die sicher kommen. Und wenn Du (hier darf sich jeder angesprochen fühlen) auch kommst werden´s noch mehr.
bis morgen,
die Akku´s laden,
Björn


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. September 2008)

Fabi, mit dem Linus wird nichts...wÃ¤ren dann also wir beide die von ddorf fahren wÃ¼rden, wenn du trotz der vielen Absagen noch willst.

Martin


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. September 2008)

ok, dann bring ich vielleicht noch nen anderen mit , ok, 12Uhr HBF DÜSSELDORF !   wenn du da bist rufst du mich an, weiß noch net genau wo ich parke..
KOMMT EINFACH, werl ist einfach endgeil !!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. September 2008)

Wunderbar, bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. September 2008)

015122712497

Meine Nummer.


----------



## duro e (5. September 2008)

alsop ihr kommt , dasis doch super , dann komme ich wohl auch nur wann seit ihr da??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung wie lang die Fahrt dauert, allerspÃ¤testens 13 uhr, denke ich mir mal.


----------



## duro e (5. September 2008)

cool , dann werde ich auch kommen , aber ihr kommt mit auto ne , weil ich hab voll kp wo inwerl der hbf is , weil ich mitm auto gebracht werde aber mitm zug zurück muss


----------



## duro e (5. September 2008)

sollte ich denn vorher noch irgendwas am bike ändern für werl , weil ich hab hinten nen reifen drauf der gerne mal durchschlägt , weil mir wurd gesagt in werl sind nur spritze steinkanten und die verdaut mein reifen nich gut


----------

